# Why did the ignorant masses change the rate card?



## greybush79 (Jun 22, 2020)

I just got an email stating the rate card was changing back to only getting paid after pickup. This is so dumb! Here is the math: let's pretend you are 5 miles away from a pickup and it takes 8 minutes to get there. Once you pick them up, you see that it is a 3 mile run that will take you 6 minutes. 
Currently- $0.48 base + $3.08 time( to and after pickup 14minutes x $0.22 ) +$4.00 miles (8 miles x $.50 ) = *$7.56*
June29th- $0.80 base + 1.26 time 
(6 minutes x $0.21 after pickup only) + $2.22 miles ( 3 miles x $0.74 again after pick up only ) Total-* $4.28*
The lesson here, a little less the whole time pays a lot more than more pay only half the time. If you were part of the ignorant masses that petitioned for this change, Shame on your stupid face!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Either way Lyft sucks. In my market they were paying 32 cents a mile for whole trip and now 60 cents a mile for just with the passenger. In our market going back to the old rate card is much better, just don't accept trips with long pickups. Uber is still better though, much more surge, higher cancellation fee and more volume. 

Bottom line, you need to adjust your driving style to make thr new rates work better for you.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Don't much care how they pay since I haven't taken a Lyft request in 3+ weeks and probably won't again.... Uber still pays for surge here and always pays more then Lyft.... Lyft charges surge rates and doesn't pass on a dime.... F them.


----------



## greybush79 (Jun 22, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Either way Lyft sucks. In my market they were paying 32 cents a mile for whole trip and now 60 cents a mile for just with the passenger. In our market going back to the old rate card is much better, just don't accept trips with long pickups. Uber is still better though, much more surge, higher cancellation fee and more volume.
> 
> Bottom line, you need to adjust your driving style to make thr new rates work better for you.


In my market I often drive ten + miles for a small fish run so the way there helps.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

greybush79 said:


> In my market I often drive ten + miles for a small fish run so the way there helps.


There in lyes the problem... I'm not driving over 3-4 miles for anyone....I don't care if they are going 100 miles once I pick them up...not doing it...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

greybush79 said:


> This is so dumb!


well, you know, Lyft loves to follow Uber in everything. So, there u go. Now they match.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Remember the dozens and dozens of threads of drivers crying over the last so-called "pay CUT"?

So changing back to the old rates is essentially a pay RAISE, right?

Where are all the celebratory threads of a pay RAISE coming, instead of complaints?

Oh, that's right. This is UP.net.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

greybush79 said:


> I just got an email stating the rate card was changing back to only getting paid after pickup. This is so dumb! Here is the math: let's pretend you are 5 miles away from a pickup and it takes 8 minutes to get there. Once you pick them up, you see that it is a 3 mile run that will take you 6 minutes.
> Currently- $0.48 base + $3.08 time( to and after pickup 14minutes x $0.22 ) +$4.00 miles (8 miles x $.50 ) = *$7.56*
> June29th- $0.80 base + 1.26 time
> (6 minutes x $0.21 after pickup only) + $2.22 miles ( 3 miles x $0.74 again after pick up only ) Total-* $4.28*
> The lesson here, a little less the whole time pays a lot more than more pay only half the time. If you were part of the ignorant masses that petitioned for this change, Shame on your stupid face!


Lets pretend they send you a ping
from 5 miles away.
Now lets pretend you have a clue
Fify


----------



## greybush79 (Jun 22, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Remember the dozens and dozens of threads of drivers crying over the last so-called "pay CUT"?
> 
> So changing back to the old rates is essentially a pay RAISE, right?
> 
> ...


That's what the post was about, those that cried about the cut were too stupid to do the math as illustrated in original post.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Lets pretend they send you a ping
> from 5 miles away.
> Now lets pretend you have a clue
> Fify


Between the profile pic and the simple comments, you sell yourself as a walking void. You're trolling is even lazy and trite. Yawn.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

greybush79 said:


> That's what the post was about, those that cried about the cut were too stupid to do the math as illustrated in original post.
> 
> 
> Between the profile pic and the simple comments, you sell yourself as a walking void. You're trolling is even lazy and trite. Yawn.


Im over 25k rides and dont think ive ever driven 5 miles to pick someone up
Seems you have plenty of time for naps if you have to drive 5 miles to get a ride


----------



## greybush79 (Jun 22, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im over 25k rides and dont think ive ever driven 5 miles to pick someone up
> Seems you have plenty of time for naps if you have to drive 5 miles to get a ride


You're trolling is so weak, perhaps it is you who needs some rest


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

greybush79 said:


> You're trolling is so weak, perhaps it is you who needs some rest


You are the one who is complaining about money. Maybe its time for a different job. Driving for lyft in a crappy market doesnt seem like the best move


----------



## greybush79 (Jun 22, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You are the one who is complaining about money. Maybe its time for a different job. Driving for lyft in a crappy market doesnt seem like the best move


I was complaining about the masses general lack of understanding of basic mathematics causing a pay cut. Did you really troll math? Because regardless of anyone's opinion, the numbers don't lie. And as far as markets are concerned, you work a 20 nickels to make a dollar market, I work a 4 quarters to make a dollar market. You work volume, I work value.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

greybush79 said:


> I was complaining about the masses general lack of understanding of basic mathematics causing a pay cut. Did you really troll math? Because regardless of anyone's opinion, the numbers don't lie. And as far as markets are concerned, you work a 20 nickels to make a dollar market, I work a 4 quarters to make a dollar market. You work volume, I work value.


Every portion of my rate card is higher than the #s you are quoting.
You should start your own petition to get paid for the dead miles you have to drive
Let us all know how that works out...


----------



## greybush79 (Jun 22, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Every portion of my rate card is higher than the #s you are quoting.
> You should start your own petition to get paid for the dead miles you have to drive
> Let us all know how that works out...


Well it could never be as bad as 25 rides per day seven days a week to make ends meet.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

greybush79 said:


> I just got an email stating the rate card was changing back to only getting paid after pickup. This is so dumb! Here is the math: let's pretend you are 5 miles away from a pickup and it takes 8 minutes to get there. Once you pick them up, you see that it is a 3 mile run that will take you 6 minutes.
> Currently- $0.48 base + $3.08 time( to and after pickup 14minutes x $0.22 ) +$4.00 miles (8 miles x $.50 ) = *$7.56*
> June29th- $0.80 base + 1.26 time
> (6 minutes x $0.21 after pickup only) + $2.22 miles ( 3 miles x $0.74 again after pick up only ) Total-* $4.28*
> The lesson here, a little less the whole time pays a lot more than more pay only half the time. If you were part of the ignorant masses that petitioned for this change, Shame on your stupid face!


I guess in Chicago we're experiencing the bliss of ignorance. We don't get paid for driving to the pick-up location. Just .21 cents @ minute (maximum of 4 minutes) after 60 seconds of waiting for the passenger to get in the car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

greybush79 said:


> I was complaining about the masses general lack of understanding of basic mathematics causing a pay cut. Did you really troll math? Because regardless of anyone's opinion, the numbers don't lie. And as far as markets are concerned, you work a 20 nickels to make a dollar market, I work a 4 quarters to make a dollar market. You work volume, I work value.


That is not at all what you wrote nor what your title portrays.


----------



## greybush79 (Jun 22, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> That is not at all what you wrote nor what your title portrays.


&#129488; ignorant masses ✅ math ✅ 
After reviewing original post, I would say the above summary accurately ties back to the original title and body.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

greybush79 said:


> &#129488; ignorant masses ✅ math ✅
> After reviewing original post, I would say the above summary accurately ties back to the original title and body.


ESL? Gryft changed the rate card not drivers. Gryft changed the rate card back not drivers. I'm certain that if drivers changed the rate cards EVERYONE would be very happy. If I changed the rate cards they would need to limit rivers in every state.

You wrote " Why did the ignorant masses (Drivers) change the rate card?"

Hence me pointing out that what you wrote makes no sense.

Not my fault.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

greybush79 said:


> I just got an email stating the rate card was changing back to only getting paid after pickup. This is so dumb! Here is the math: let's pretend you are 5 miles away from a pickup and it takes 8 minutes to get there. Once you pick them up, you see that it is a 3 mile run that will take you 6 minutes.
> Currently- $0.48 base + $3.08 time( to and after pickup 14minutes x $0.22 ) +$4.00 miles (8 miles x $.50 ) = *$7.56*
> June29th- $0.80 base + 1.26 time
> (6 minutes x $0.21 after pickup only) + $2.22 miles ( 3 miles x $0.74 again after pick up only ) Total-* $4.28*
> The lesson here, a little less the whole time pays a lot more than more pay only half the time. If you were part of the ignorant masses that petitioned for this change, Shame on your stupid face!


Your anger at the "ignorant masses" is misplaced. Lyft couldn't care less what drivers input is regarding their rate card, any changes they make are done purely for their own purposes. Lyft cares about Lyft, not you or any other driver.

Lyft changed to the pay model to include pick up from offer acceptance purely to try to entice drivers to take their crappy offers that are 20 minutes away that everyone with half a brain declined. You can bet they analyzed this based on hundreds of thousands of rides and figured out going back to the old way gives THEM more money. Nothing at all to do with drivers.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Probably realized they were losing riders as drivers just weren’t driving for Lyft in sufficient numbers. After waiting and getting canceled pax ordered an Uber. Lyft will not say it but that’s why.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Your anger at the "ignorant masses" is misplaced. Lyft couldn't care less what drivers input is regarding their rate card, any changes they make are done purely for their own purposes. Lyft cares about Lyft, not you or any other driver.
> 
> Lyft changed to the pay model to include pick up from offer acceptance purely to try to entice drivers to take their crappy offers that are 20 minutes away that everyone with half a brain declined. You can bet they analyzed this based on hundreds of thousands of rides and figured out going back to the old way gives THEM more money. Nothing at all to do with drivers.


Actually, I think that gryft did it because they were losing market share. They were having a hard time getting drivers here resulting in even more 20 minute away pickups. So yeah, I think they figure they will make more id they could actually get us to drive for them again. To which I say ....


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

greybush79 said:


> I just got an email stating the rate card was changing back to only getting paid after pickup. This is so dumb! Here is the math: let's pretend you are 5 miles away from a pickup and it takes 8 minutes to get there. Once you pick them up, you see that it is a 3 mile run that will take you 6 minutes.
> Currently- $0.48 base + $3.08 time( to and after pickup 14minutes x $0.22 ) +$4.00 miles (8 miles x $.50 ) = *$7.56*
> June29th- $0.80 base + 1.26 time
> (6 minutes x $0.21 after pickup only) + $2.22 miles ( 3 miles x $0.74 again after pick up only ) Total-* $4.28*
> The lesson here, a little less the whole time pays a lot more than more pay only half the time. If you were part of the ignorant masses that petitioned for this change, Shame on your stupid face!


Why would you drive 5 miles for a pickup?


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

All the changes have always been about Lyft putting themself first.

The inital rate change to pay for pick time at the lower rate was good for Lyft pre-covid-19 when they had drivers waiting for short pick times and then would pay low mileage rates for the entire trip.

Then when drivers left the platform because of the lower pay and covid-19 further decreased driver saturation it is convenient to revert back to the previous pay method where they didn't pay for long pick ups.

Lyft can blame it on whatever reason they want. Truth is it changes essentially day-to-day based on their view of how profitable the payment method is.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I got an e-mail today with the subject, "Great News! Driver Referrals are back. Earn $700!". Didn't even open it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

greybush79 said:


> I just got an email stating the rate card was changing back to only getting paid after pickup. This is so dumb! Here is the math: let's pretend you are 5 miles away from a pickup and it takes 8 minutes to get there. Once you pick them up, you see that it is a 3 mile run that will take you 6 minutes.
> Currently- $0.48 base + $3.08 time( to and after pickup 14minutes x $0.22 ) +$4.00 miles (8 miles x $.50 ) = *$7.56*
> June29th- $0.80 base + 1.26 time
> (6 minutes x $0.21 after pickup only) + $2.22 miles ( 3 miles x $0.74 again after pick up only ) Total-* $4.28*
> The lesson here, a little less the whole time pays a lot more than more pay only half the time. If you were part of the ignorant masses that petitioned for this change, Shame on your stupid face!


You can't possibly believe drivers had a say in any rate change implemented by either Uber or Lyft.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Lyft pays less and more of its pax lack masks...no more Lyft for me.

I had an Uber pax a couple weeks ago complain that they're weren't any Lyft cars available...so sad was I to hear that!

Not that Uber is wonderful, but at the moment it is a much better deal than Lyft.


----------



## pbelcomp (Jun 24, 2020)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Lyft pays less and more of its pax lack masks...no more Lyft for me.
> 
> I had an Uber pax a couple weeks ago complain that they're weren't any Lyft cars available...so sad was I to hear that!
> 
> Not that Uber is wonderful, but at the moment it is a much better deal than Lyft.


In your market.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im over 25k rides and dont think ive ever driven 5 miles to pick someone up
> Seems you have plenty of time for naps if you have to drive 5 miles to get a ride


Bro good on you. A lot of OPs are too dense too learn THEIR market. Here in PHX I have to drive 5 miles + at times due to the spreadiness of our geography&#128522;. I know that's not a word but hey Im an uber driver


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

In big cities it was a huge deal breaker for long rides. I canceled all of them.


----------

